# Not a journal Dragon Pharma tren a



## techfire35 (Oct 15, 2014)

Not sure if I'm allowed to use names on here. Anyway bought this and masteron in bulk. Question on the tren is that it's almost clear. Has a slight yellow tint like some test. Every other tren I've had is Dark. When I pin this and the mast 100 mg each eod I get a chemical taste and sometimes a slight tren cough, very slight. Really not even a.cough but just the sensation. So is the tasting nkrmal?.Never happened before and this is my 5th tren cycle. I do feel it but it does seem very under dosed considering I'm on week 3 and not getting from this what I've become accustomed too. Not here to bash DP or anyone just asking if anyone has experienced this taste and the light color. When I put both CCS in the syringe you can't tell a difference between the tren or the masteron. So did i waste my cash and get ripped off anyone?


----------

